# Norway



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 11, 2003)

Im in the process of studying my viking heritage. Working on a geaneology,reading about the country, and its history as well studying the linguistics. Im just begining doing this.

If any out there are norwegian from norway and or scandinavia can you please tell me about the following.

1. the present economy. Is it hard to get a decent job? Any ideas of living costs?

2. Religion: My grandmother says there spiritually dead there people scarcelly go to church(allthough I dont believe that your record of church going is a echo of your spiritual life) but it does show how the country in general exhibits an interest in spiritual matters.

3. Of which I know the lutheran church is the state church, where are they on the road map? are they evangelical if that is a term to use. As well are they reformed( I would assume they are Luther you knwo reformer)

Any other things you want to add will be appreciated

Blade


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 11, 2003)

My relatives come from Norway but way back. What little I could find out is that they are essentially socialist like the rest of Europe. They also are liberal Lutherans just like Germany and Sweden now. The evangelical population is a very small minority. Uffda.... 

Puritan Sailor

[Edited on 9-11-2003 by puritansailor]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 11, 2003)

My maternal grandfather came from brandal norway. Where did your family come from?

blade


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 11, 2003)

My great, great grandfather (on my dad's side) came from Stravenger, Norway around the late 1800's. But I don't know where the rest came from.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 11, 2003)

I have family in Stavanger granted I dont know them but I hope to do so in the future me my mom, uncle and grandma are planning on going there in about a year.

blade


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 11, 2003)

You'll have to let me know how it goes  some day I may visit there. Though I don't know how much of my family line may still be there or if they even know about my side


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 11, 2003)

I'll keep you posted


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Sep 11, 2003)

If you're researching your genealogy, and you haven't bought a software program yet, you really need to get the Family Tree Maker Software program. It's great for storing information...and they have a lot of research tools available. For $$$$, of course, but they're there if you need them.

[Edited on 9-12-2003 by ChristianasJourney]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 12, 2003)

Hey Blade, it looks like Pastor Way is secretly catching up to you. He's only 10 posts behind you :wink1:


----------



## Christopher (Sep 13, 2003)

[quote:a19599d637][i:a19599d637]Originally posted by Bladestunner316[/i:a19599d637]
 I have family in Stavanger granted I dont know them but I hope to do so in the future me my mom, uncle and grandma are planning on going there in about a year.

blade [/quote:a19599d637]

I was there in 1994. I loved the city and the country.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 13, 2003)

You meet any Severson's, Thompson's, or Brovolt's?


----------



## love2read (Feb 13, 2004)

Bladestunner,

I've been to Norway once,.. it was two years ago. I can tell you that people hardly go to church there and those who are, are more liberal than reformed.
Satanism is growing especially in the northern provinces (also because of SHORT days of less than 6 hours during winter months --&gt; it makes people feel depressed).
I can tell you it is one of the most beautiful countries I have ever seen (have seen about 25) and the people are very friendly and hospitable, especially the ones living on the countryside.
You can leave a bike somewhere unlocked for two weeks and then go and take it home again (on the countryside that is).
mmm what more,.... it is worth a visit if you have the money!

GOOD LUCK.

BTW I am also doing some research on my ancestors, so far my father's side is from Germany and my mothers side from France.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 13, 2004)

love2read,
Yea it is a beautiful country I hope to plan to Lord willingly move there within the next ten years or so. Sad to hear of the decline of the church and growth of satanism

blade


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 14, 2004)

Sounds like we need to bring the gospel back to the Vikings gentlemen. Any takers? I wonder how long it would take to learn the language. For any who visited, how common was English used there?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 14, 2004)

PS,
Im learning nynorsk right now  

Im motivated by tolkiens studies in the languages.

norwegian is not too hard its very close to english.

blade


----------



## love2read (Feb 14, 2004)

*English*

Considering western and northern Europe I can tell you that almost everybody speaks some English. Even those around 50 years old. The younger generation is taught English from 10 or 12 years old... Norway is no exception!

Considering learning the Scandinavian languages; if one knows English and German or Dutch and has quite some imagination then there are some words one can already reckognize.
The Scandinavian languages (Danish, Swedish and Norwegian) are a family of languages that is quite different from the rest of Europe. Main families: Roman (Latin, Spanish, French, Italian, Portuguese), German (Dutch, Flamish, German, Austrian), Slavic (most eastern European countries).

Let me give you an example of how (un)easy it can be; counting:
0 = noll
1 = ett
2 = tva
3 = tre
4 = fyra
5 = fem
6 = sex
7 = sju
8 = atta
9 = nio
10 = tio
As you can see there are some similarities. At least you dont have to learn the old Viking language 

Well, if you want to know more, just ask.


----------



## robot (Mar 16, 2004)

Norway is one beautiful country, I'd like to go there someday... the fjords are incredible.

I'm not sure about the Norwegian economy, but Sweden's is crippling due to socialism. Taxes are very high, to the point where its almost impossible to drive a car due to the expenses involved. They have a very nice system of healthcare and mass transportation though (also due to socialism).

Someone earlier mentioned Satanism as a part of Norway... I don't think its a major problem anymore. Black Metal was pretty much birthed in Norway, with bands like Mayhem. The black metal fans burned down churches and murdered people, but I don't think black metal and satanism are big problems there anymore. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 16, 2004)

I forget the name but I remember seeing a book at half price about norwegian black metal bands and there involvement in satanism and church burning. Weird stuff

blade


----------



## robot (Mar 16, 2004)

[quote:ef1c4f561f][i:ef1c4f561f]Originally posted by Bladestunner316[/i:ef1c4f561f]
I forget the name but I remember seeing a book at half price about norwegian black metal bands and there involvement in satanism and church burning. Weird stuff

blade [/quote:ef1c4f561f]

The book is called &quot;Lords of Chaos&quot;... its very informative if you want to learn about black metal.
I used to be really into hardcore, metal, grindcore and whatnot before I gave all that up. I never got into black metal, due to its obvious satanism.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 16, 2004)

i still have my front line assembly cd's that I ahvent listened to in a long time.

blade


----------



## robot (Mar 16, 2004)

[quote:35f27037d2][i:35f27037d2]Originally posted by Bladestunner316[/i:35f27037d2]
i still have my front line assembly cd's that I ahvent listened to in a long time.

blade [/quote:35f27037d2]

The only band relating to hardcore/metal that I still listen to (on occasion) is Converge. Seriously, hardcore used to be my life. A few months ago I figured out it was idolatry, so I quit going to shows and listening to it.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 16, 2004)

converge never heard of them we should start one called 'covenant' 

blade


----------



## robot (Mar 16, 2004)

[quote:7ef6e9e259][i:7ef6e9e259]Originally posted by Bladestunner316[/i:7ef6e9e259]
converge never heard of them we should start one called 'covenant' 

blade [/quote:7ef6e9e259]

That name's already taken, I think. Or I might be thinking of Testament.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 17, 2004)

My pateranal Grandparents were from Norway. We had about 6 family members from there visit about 6 years ago. I really want to visit there too. I wish it wasn't socialist. I also really hope that Satanism isn't rampant there. Ick! My little sister lives in Petersburg, AK. Its an island fishing town with definite Norwegian flavor. I love going there.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 17, 2004)

augusta,
where in norway? mine are from stavanger and brandal.

blade


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey Nathan, maybe we should start our own group, The Puritan Sons of Norway!! :biggrin:


----------



## Augusta (Mar 17, 2004)

My grandparents were from Oslo. I think my more recent relatives live in Trondheim. I was working on a family tree. I should keep going on it. I got a book on speaking Norwegian at a garage sale. One of my favorite movies is 13th Warrior. I liked hearing them speak in Norwegian. My grandfather never spoke much english. I read the book Eaters of the Dead too which the movie was based on and Beowulf too which the book was loosely based on. It got me interested in my roots. 

[Edited on 3-17-2004 by Augusta]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 17, 2004)

PS,
Im with ya!!!


----------



## blhowes (Mar 17, 2004)

Never been to Norway before. What's it like? Mostly rural or city? Flat or mountainous? ...


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 17, 2004)

[quote:a1ca316675][i:a1ca316675]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:a1ca316675]
Never been to Norway before. What's it like? Mostly rural or city? Flat or mountainous? ... [/quote:a1ca316675]
Lot's o' mountains and valleys.


----------



## robot (Mar 19, 2004)

[quote:5c964f28cb][i:5c964f28cb]Originally posted by puritansailor[/i:5c964f28cb]
[quote:5c964f28cb][i:5c964f28cb]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:5c964f28cb]
Never been to Norway before. What's it like? Mostly rural or city? Flat or mountainous? ... [/quote:5c964f28cb]
Lot's o' mountains and valleys. [/quote:5c964f28cb]

Don't forget the winding fjords!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 19, 2004)

its all flat  jk

its the most beautiful country in the world with gorgouse mountains and fjords.

blade


----------



## twogunfighter (Mar 19, 2004)

And the chicks are scary tall.

How is this a pilgrim's progress thread???uzzled:

[Edited on 3-19-2004 by twogunfighter]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 19, 2004)

uzzled:


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 20, 2004)

[quote:5021930819][i:5021930819]Originally posted by twogunfighter[/i:5021930819]
How is this a pilgrim's progress thread???uzzled:
[/quote:5021930819]
If you knew anything about Norwegians you'd know how much we have progressed!!! :biggrin:
UFFDA....


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 20, 2004)

:wr51:


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 20, 2004)

[quote:1eb09b1b87][i:1eb09b1b87]Originally posted by puritansailor[/i:1eb09b1b87]
[quote:1eb09b1b87][i:1eb09b1b87]Originally posted by twogunfighter[/i:1eb09b1b87]
How is this a pilgrim's progress thread???uzzled:
[/quote:1eb09b1b87]
If you knew anything about Norwegians you'd know how much we have progressed!!! :biggrin:
UFFDA.... [/quote:1eb09b1b87]
To illustrate this point 


One day, Ole told Lena that when he died he wanted to be buried at sea. And thus, after Olle died Lena granted him his wish. But sadly, Lena died trying to dig Ole's grave... 

A pilot was having trouble maintaing the stability of his plane. So he turned to the co-pilot and asked him what the trouble was. The co-pilot said that there were a bunch of norwegians on board causing a ruckus. So the pilot asked him to calm them down. The co-pilot left and came back, and suddenly the plane was calm. The pilot said &quot;How did you take care of all those norwegians?&quot; 
&quot;Oh, it was easy&quot; said the co-pilot. &quot;I just opened the hatch and told them there was free lutefisk in the basement!&quot;

Ole and Lars were on their very first train ride. They had brought along bananas for lunch. Just as they began to peel them the train entered a long, dark tunnel.
&quot;Have yew eaten your banana yet?&quot; asked Ole, excitedly.
&quot;Vell, no! replied Lars. 
&quot;Vell don't touch it den!!&quot; Ole exclaimed. &quot;I Just took vun bite and vent blind!!&quot;

Ole and Trina were sitting down to there usual cup of morning coffee listening to the weather report coming over the radio. &quot;There will be 3 to 5 inches of snow today and a snow emergency has been declared. You must park your cars on the odd numbered side of the streets&quot;
Ole got up from his coffee and mutters, &quot;what a pain!&quot;
Two days later, again they both are sitting down with their coffee and the weather forecast is: &quot;There will be 2 to 4 inches of snow today and a snow emergency has been declared. You must park your cars on the even numbered side of the streets.&quot;
Ole got up from his coffee and says &quot; Again? O.K.&quot;
Three days later, again they both are sitting down with their cups of coffee and the weather forecast is: &quot;There will be 6 to 8 inches of snow today and a snow emergency has been declared. You must park your cars on the...&quot; and then the power went out and Ole didn't get the rest of the instructions. He says to Trina &quot;Oh, what am I going to do now?&quot;
Trina replies &quot;Aw Ole, yust leave the car in the garage!&quot;

Two groups of men are fishing the same lake, a group of Germans and a group of Norwegians. They're all casting away like mad, but while the Germans are catching lots of fish, the Norwegians aren't catching anything at all. So one of the Norwegians tells one of his friends to go over to the German group and see what it is that they're doing to catch all these fish. So off the guy goes, and pretty soon he comes back to the Norwegian group. When asked what the Germans were doing, he said, &quot;Well, it looks like the first thing they do is cut a hole in the ice.....&quot; 

Sven was leaning against the fence watching the morning turn into afternoon, when this Irish guy walks by with a wheelbarrow full of manure. Sven asked him &quot;Vat are you gonna do vit dat?&quot; 
The Irishman replied, &quot;I'm going to put it on my strawberries.&quot; 
Sven smiled and said, &quot;Ve Norvegians put sugar on ours.&quot;

Ole and Lena got marrried. On their honeymoon trip they were nearing Minneapolis when Ole put his hand on Lena's knee. Giggling, Lena said, &quot;Ole, you can go farther if you vant to.&quot; So Ole drove to Duluth. 

When the Norwegian accidentally lost 50 cents in the outhouse, he immediately threw in his watch and billfold. He explained, &quot;I'm not going down dere yust for 50 cents.&quot;

Two Norwegians from Minnesota went fishing in Canada and returned with only one fish. &quot;The way I figger it, dat fish cost us $400&quot; said the first Norwegian. &quot;Vell,&quot; said the other one, &quot;At dat price it's a good ting we didn't catch any more.&quot; 

Two Norwegians were hunting ducks with no success. One turned to the other and says, &quot;Do ya suppose we aren't trowing da dog high enough? 

A Norwegian woman competed with a French woman and an English woman in the Breast Stroke division of an English Channel swim competition. The French woman came in first, the English woman second. The Norwegian woman reached shore completely exhausted. After being revived with blankets and coffee, she remarked, &quot;I don't vant to complain, but I tink those other two girls used their arms.&quot;

The judge had just awarded a divorce to Lena, who had charged non-support. He said to Ole, &quot;I have decided to give your wife $400 a month for support.&quot; &quot;Vell, dat's fine, Judge,&quot; said Ole. &quot;And vunce in a while I'll try to chip in a few bucks myself.&quot;

Ole's neighbor Sven had a boy, Sven Junior, who came home one day and asked, &quot;Papa, I have da biggest feet in da third grade. Is dat becoss I'm Norvegian?&quot; &quot;No,&quot; said Sven, &quot;It's because you're NINETEEN.&quot;

Ole walked into Sven's hardware store and Ole said, &quot;I need to buy some boards there, Sven.&quot; 
&quot;How long you want 'em, Ole,&quot; asked Sven?
Ole answered, &quot;Long time. I'm building a house, ya know.&quot; 

So Ole got a car phone and on his way home on the freeway, he calls up Lena and he says, &quot;Oh, Lena, I'm calling you from the freeway on my new car phone.&quot; 
And Lena says, &quot;Be careful because on the radio they say that some nut is driving the wrong way on the freeway.&quot; 
And Ole says, &quot;One nut ---- heck, there are hundreds of them!&quot; 

Lena and Ole were married a long time, 45 years I tink. One day poor Ole died. Lena tinks she should put a notice in da paper so she goes down to talk to da person in charge of da classifieds. He asks her what she wants to put in da paper. &quot;Yust put, Poor Ole Died&quot;, she says. 
Da person in charge says, &quot;Look I know you and Ole was married a long time, is that all you want to say&quot;? 
&quot;Well&quot;, says Lena, &quot;the first tree words are free and dat's all I can afford&quot;. 
&quot;I'll give you the first 6 words for free,&quot; says the man. 
&quot;Ok&quot;, says Lena, &quot;please put, Poor Ole died. Boat for sale&quot;.

Ole calls the doctor up. &quot;Hurry, I tink Lena's in labor!&quot; The doctor asks, &quot;Is this her first baby?&quot; Ole says, &quot;No this is her husband.&quot; 

Sven &amp; Ole were working in a factory and were talking on their coffee break. 
&quot;I tink I'll take some time off from da vork.&quot; says Sven. 
&quot;How do you tink you'll do dat?&quot; asks Ole. 
Sven proceeds to show Ole...he climbs up to the rafters, and hangs upside down. The boss walks in, sees Sven hanging from the ceiling, and asks him what on earth he is doing? &quot;I'm da light bulb&quot; answers Sven. 
&quot;I think you need some time off,&quot; says the boss. 
So, Sven jumps down and walks out of the factory. 
Ole starts walking out too. 
The boss asks Ole &quot;where do you think your going? 
Ole answers, &quot;Home, I can't vork in the dark&quot;. 

Sven: &quot;Ole, stand in front of my car and tell me if da turn signals are working.&quot; 
Ole: &quot;Yes, No, Yes, No, Yes, No, Yes, No....&quot; 

One day, Sven and Ole were driving down the road, drinking a couple of Buds. The passenger, Ole, said, &quot;Look up ahead Sven it's a Police roadblock Ve are gonna get busted for drinkin' deese beers!&quot; &quot;Don't worry Ole, &quot; Sven said. &quot;Ve'll chust pull over and finish drinkin' deese beers, peel off da label and stick it on our foreheads, den throw da bottles under da seat.&quot; &quot;What for?&quot; asked Ole. &quot;Chust let me do the talkin', okay?&quot; said Sven. They finished their beers, threw the empty bottles under the seat and slapped the labels on their foreheads. When they reached the roadblock, the sheriff said, &quot;Have you boys been drinking?&quot; &quot;No sir, &quot; said Sven, &quot;ve're on da patch.&quot; 

Breaking News:
In an apparent copycat terrorist act, terrorists Sven and Ole Binladenstrom have hijacked a Goodyear blimp. So far, they have bounced off 5 buildings.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awsome I havent read these in years!!!!*


----------

